# Rookie seeks advice



## pmayer (Oct 14, 2002)

* :roll:

Hello-
I'll be hunting waterfowl in the McClusky area this upcoming weekend. What is the pheasant population like around McClusky, as I'm also hoping to bag some ring-necks??

Thanks in advance for the responses!

PM*


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I was there this weekend...I left you a report on the Duck page. Email me if you want a more specific [email protected]


----------

